# anyone familiar Universal Kempo Karate



## R5ky (Dec 14, 2022)

Anyone familiar with the Universal Kempo Karate style/organization? I discovered a nearby school that teaches. I only have Japanese Karate experience and know very little about other styles, let alone Kempo.


----------



## Drobison491 (Dec 15, 2022)

R5ky said:


> Anyone familiar with the Universal Kempo Karate style/organization? I discovered a nearby school that teaches. I only have Japanese Karate experience and know very little about other styles, let alone Kempo.


Somewhat,  I trained in a school (about 12 months) that broke away from them over teaching differences, but they kept the same or similar curriculum.  They follow the Godin, Chow, Mitose line.  From what I remember, Godin and Ed Parker both trained under Chow.

From what I remember, it was pretty close in work, with a large curriculum (one technique for one attack).  The black belts were pretty solid and fast.  We started weapons work at white belt, and of course, used the "ultra-cool" black gis.  The school I went to had a heavy focus on physical conditioning so the first 20 minutes of class was a workout session and there was a PT component to the belt tests.


----------



## R5ky (Dec 20, 2022)

I appreciate that.
I was merely investigating the various styles that have emerged in the region. Video shows they do spar but very similar to videos Ive seen of Kajukenbo


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 26, 2022)

I do American kenpo karate and there's differet style of kenpo karate theres kenpo karate 5.0 theres brotherhood theres tracys theres kajukenpo theres japanese or chinese kenpo all kids of kenpo same origin it started with professor Chow then GM Ed Parker and my Lineage is Parker /Flores and my style of Kenpo is Flores Bros kenpo karate


----------

